# Tour De Staten Island.



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I consider myself an avid rider. Logging approx. 4500 miles per year on my bike. I was out riding and saw the so called cyclists riding the tour de staten island. The group who schedules these events needs to educate these riders on the rules of the road !!!!!!!!!!! The 50 or so riders I saw while I was out riding were all over Hylan Blvd !!!!

Do us all a favor learn the rules or do not ride these events you are gong to kill someone !!!!!


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Were they all tanned and in tanktops?


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Damm , I missed this glamorous tour this year. I forgot when it was.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

greg12666 said:


> I consider myself an avid rider. Logging approx. 4500 miles per year on my bike. I was out riding and saw the so called cyclists riding the tour de staten island. The group who schedules these events needs to educate these riders on the rules of the road !!!!!!!!!!! The 50 or so riders I saw while I was out riding were all over Hylan Blvd !!!!
> 
> Do us all a favor learn the rules or do not ride these events you are gong to kill someone !!!!!


Yea, it was pretty bad. I didn't ride as I found out about it after registration was closed, but it was just as well based on the sampling of riders whose paths I crossed while riding my normal route. Perfect example, I pulled to a stop at Tysen's and Mill, a common intersection for many SI cyclists. It's a 4-way stop and I signalled as I always did, waited my turn and was promptly cut off by a group of ~8 fredded out more than me (and that's saying something).


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Not to mention most of the riders should look in the mirror before wearing cycling gear. The people at this ride were in no way real cyclists !!!!!


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

greg12666 said:


> Not to mention most of the riders should look in the mirror before wearing cycling gear. The people at this ride were in no way real cyclists !!!!!


Yes your right , in fact I'll say 90% of the riders at this tour and all the other borough tours are not "real" as in "avid" riders, but that's what this is all about, trying to get couch potatoes up and out. Helping to make cycling more commonly done. Maybe, eventually they will get the biking bug and become a more "avid" rider.

I am not and avid rider but an enthusiastic one! meaning I cant go every day but on weekends I log a century and a half. We should be plying friends, family & acquaintance's to get out there to bike and not so much criticizing them for trying to be part of the cycling scene. Example; I refuse to work out at a gym because I feel very insecure alongside buff guys. Now, how does the fat amateur rider feel along side me in my hot rod of a Cannondale wearing clip-ons in my cycling garb? When I pass them and see they are trying hard, I sometimes say something positive to bring them in more. like: boy this is a tough hill for me too, I know just how you feel, or, wow it took me a long time to catch up to you.

Sometimes its hysterical to see these riders and what they are wearing and riding at these events, like are you really going on this century ride on a beach cruiser wearing flip flops and no helmet? But I don't see these people as problems, not mine anyway, I just see them as orange cones I weave in and around during the tours.

Make someone's day at the next tour and pull over and change their flat. The'll think your a genius for being able to do it in 3 min.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

The past event was my 3rd time doing it. And just like before; 
I volunteered as a marshal. I thought most bikers that day
were riding responsibly:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgIzMOUcFac&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

On Hylan Blvd. One of the most dangerous roads on SI. None of the riders I saw were riding single file. I suggest letting the riders know that is the rule. Before someone gets killed


----------

